# Freeze pop/otter pop natural alternative?



## sunma (Jul 27, 2006)

We live in a small apt. complex that has a great little community of kids. My dd (3) loves to play in the sand box and run with the other kids. We live in the desert and it is hot. I make some great green popsicles (also known as popsiKALEs, for they usually have kale, or at least some veggie in there) that she loves. She is easy about it when the kids are all feasting on artificial popsicles and I give her one of the ones we make. I would like to mix it up a little, not just in flavor, because when the other kids don't want popsicles, instead they want freeze pops or "otter pops", I'd like to give her something new too. She doesn't complain (yet?), but I figure the more I have in my arsenal to go against the grain, the better. Does anyone know of a way to make those things? What would I make it in? Are there any sold in the stores that have no artificial stuff? If you don't know what I'm talking about, they are plastic bag tubes filled with colored flavored sugared water (Artificial color, artificial flavor, artificial sugar, and if they could do it, artificial water) that you freeze, then cut off the top and squeeze frozen "juice" out of.
Any ideas?
Thanks!


----------



## homefrontgirl (Oct 17, 2006)

I don't know if this will be what you're looking for, but Horizon makes yogurt tubes that DS loves frozen. I just toss them in the freezer and when they're frozen you snip off the top just like otter pops.

Another thing we love around her is frozen bananas. We just peel bananas and cut them in half and insert a Popsicle stick. Freeze for an hour and they're great. (They're even better dipped in chocolate














.

HTH!


----------



## mamahart (Sep 25, 2007)

Cool Fruits is a brand that is mostly juice - not organic unfortunately, but no real icky stuff- they are not brightly colored though and I have had kids refuse them on that, so silly. Anyway, if they don't have them in Tucson at that cool co-op on 4th ave- they should get them!!!


----------



## prescottchels (Jun 8, 2007)

My stepmom used to make homemade pops for me when I was little. Some variations were my fave fruit punch juice frozen in the popsicle forms, mixing orange juice w/vanilla yogurt in popsicle forms or OJ w/vanilla pudding frozen in popsicle forms. You could also probably make your fave smoothy and freeze that-YUM! Might have to make me some just for kicks, even though it's just me here








Have fun-get creative!


----------



## HappiLeigh (Mar 30, 2005)

Frozen pureed watermelon is pretty good.


----------



## star792 (May 31, 2004)

we make ice pops a lot. They aren't in the tube like the ones you described but I don't get any complaints from the boys. If I make a smoothie( berries, yogurt and either soymilk or juice) I pour the extra into the molds. I have been lazy lately and put straight up fruit juice in there- they seem to like those. think of how much sugar is in juice, no wonder. also, I have made red (rooibos sp? ) tea and sweetened it a little. Basically anything liquid that I can pour in there. Oh, i did chocolate soy milk and that went over really big. I just got the issue today and haven't tried any, but Veg times has an article with 3 different pops in it. Pm me if you want me to send you the info. I have also done the frozen yogurt tubes and those went over well. my kids aren't too picky, i was just telling DH if you freeze it, they will eat it.








I second the frozen watermelon- that was really good!
Also, I saw at the grocery store the other day, they had molds to make your own push up pops. you basically scooped the ice cream into the pop and the kid could push it up but I am thinking you could fill it up with anything as long as you could prop it up the right way. It would be fun and novel instead of eating a neon tube of sugar water.


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

I've been making popsicles for my DD in a little popsicle holder that I found at my store. I've been making yogurt smoothies and putting them in there. Last batch was plain yogurt, mango, flax seeds and orange juice. She loves them. I'm not sure if there are popsicles that are like otter pop that aren't food coloring and HFCS, it would be nice if there were some that were just juice. I'd feel alright with that. HTH.


----------



## fairyella (Feb 27, 2014)

Hello

where are you located. I sell Ice Pops here in Northern Cal at Farmers Markets starting in May.


----------



## Martha27 (Nov 14, 2009)

I just posted this link to another mom on here looking for gogurt alternatives and thought you might find it useful too  These make frozen treats more like the treats in the bags you are describing. I make them for my kids and they are great b/c I can you can use leftover smoothie or yogurt or applesauce, etc. hope this helps 

http://www.amazon.com/Maker-Molds-Free-Silicone-Popsicle/dp/B00CD0LHXE/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&qid=1393872238&sr=8-16&keywords=push+pop+containers


----------



## prescottchels (Jun 8, 2007)

Those silicone molds look so awesome! I'm totally getting some! Thanks so much for posting!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol I was the mom looking for gogurt alternatives


----------

